# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  tour du lịch Đà Nẵng – Bà Nà – Hội An

## fansipan02

*Đà Nẵng – Bà Nà – Hội An*
*Thời gian : 04 ngày/03 đêm - Phương tiện : Máy bay*

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng - Biển Mỹ Khê                                                                 (Ăn trưa, tối)*

*Sáng:* Xe và hướng dẫn đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn *ra sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay khởi hành đi Đà Nẵng.* Đến nơi, xe ôtô đón đoàn về ăn trưa và nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Đoàn dạo chơi *tắm biển Mỹ Khê* - bãi biển tuyệt đẹp của Miền Trung vẫn giữ được nét hoang sơ.
*Tối:* Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng, dạo chơi tham quan thành phố. Hoặc *Quý khách tham gia chương trình “Du thuyền trên sông Hàn & giao lưu văn nghệ”(chi phí tự túc).* Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 02: Di sản thế giới phố cổ Hội An - Biển Cửa Đại                                   (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

*Sáng:* Quý khách ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại nhà hàng, tiếp đó xe đón đoàn đi *tham quan khu du lịch Ngũ Hành Sơn, thăm chùa Non Nước* nằm trong hang động trên núi với nhiều nhũ đá tự nhiên. Quý khách thả tầm mắt ngắm toàn cảnh biển China Beach và thành phố bên sông Hàn.
*12h00*: Đoàn nghỉ ngơi *ăn trưa với món Cao Lầu nổi tiếng tại nhà hàng Phương Bắc.*
*Chiều:* Đoàn đến *thăm phố cổ Hội An - Di sản văn hóa thế giới, dạo bộ tham quan các danh thắng như: Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, Hội Quán Quảng Đông, Hội Quán Phước Kiến…*, chụp ảnh lưu niệm và *tự do tắm biển Cửa Đại* - bãi biển đẹp bậc nhất Miền Trung với rất nhiều khu resort cao cấp. Sau đó đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn. 

*Ngày 03: Đà Nẵng - Khu du lịch núi chúa Bà Nà                                             (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

*07h00:* Quý khách ăn sáng và làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn.
*08h30:* Quý khách lên xe đi *thăm cầu Thuận Phước* - Cây cầu treo dây võng dài nhất Việt Nam đến *khu du lịch Bà Nà - Núi Chúa,* với khí hậu tuyệt vời được ví như mùa xuân của nước Pháp. Du khách* lên đỉnh Bà Nà bằng hệ thống cáp treo dài và có độ cao chênh lệch lớn nhất thế giới và ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Nẵng. Quý khách tự do thường thức rượu vang nho Bà Nà với hương vị vô cùng độc đáo và thơm ngon.*
*Trưa:* Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều:* Đoàn tự do tham quan thành phố Đà Nẵng hoặc tắm biển Non nước, biển Mỹ Khê.   
*Tối:* Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Quý khách dạo chơi tự do tham quan thành phố biển, đoàn nghỉ đêm tại *khách sạn 3* trung tâm thành phố Đà Nẵng*.

*Ngày 04: Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội                                                                                         (Ăn sáng, trưa)*

*Sáng:* Quý khách ăn sáng buffet, đoàn tự do đi tắm biển Mỹ Khê hoặc *đi chợ Hàn mua sắm hàng hóa*, quà lưu niệm về cho gia đình, bạn bè … 
*Trưa:* Đoàn nghỉ ngơi, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đón đoàn ra sân bay làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay trở về Hà Nội.
*Chiều:* Về đến sân bay Nội Bài, xe đón đoàn về điểm hẹn trong nội thành, chia tay Quý khách. Kết thúc chương trình tham quan. *Tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách trong những chương trình sau.*
*GIÁ DÀNH CHO 01 KHÁCH: 2.890.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 25 khách người lớn trở lên )*

*Bao gồm:* 
• Xe ô tô đời mới, máy lạnh vận chuyển theo chương trình.
• Các bữa ăn theo chương trình:Ăn sáng Buffet, Ăn trưa/tối: 100.000 vnd/bữa
• Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình (vào cửa 01 lần) 
• Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3*** trung tâm thành phố: 02-03 người/phòng.
• Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm phục vụ đoàn.
• Bảo hiểm du lịch mức đền bù: 10.000.000 vnd/người/vụ 
• Vé cáp treo khứ hồi Bà Nà. 
• Du thuyền và ăn tối trên sông Hàn, tham gia chương trình giao lưu Karaoke cùng bạn bè.
• Nước uống và khăn lạnh trên xe từng ngày theo chương trình.
* Quà tặng của Anviettravel.

*Không bao gồm:* 
•  Vé máy bay  khứ hồi: Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội
•  Vé máy chặng: Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội (Giá tham khảo : 4.580.000 VNĐ / 1 vé  khứ hồi) 

Giá vé máy bay có thể sẽ giảm nếu Quý khách đặt tour sớm trước 1 tháng.
• Các chi phí cá nhân khách như: giặt là, đồ uống, điện thoại… 
• Phụ phí phòng đơn.
• Thuế VAT.

*Lưu ý: * 
• Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi tính 15% giá tour.
• Trẻ em từ 2 - 11  tuổi: tính 75% giá tour (ăn riêng, ngủ ghép cùng bố mẹ) 
• Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớn.

*---------------------------*
*CÔNG TY CP DU LỊCH AN VIỆT - ANVIETTRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ:           441 Hoàng Quốc Việt – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội* 
*Chi nhánh:     386 Phố Chờ - Yên Phong - Bắc Ninh* 
*Điện thoại:     04.6674.0888 /** 0241 626 6789*
*Mobile**:           0948.650.818 (Mr. Thành)*
*Yahoo:            huythanhtravel / Skype: huythanh.290*
*Email:* *sales01@anviettravel.vn  /  Website:* *www.anviettravel.vn*

----------

